# Systema seminar in Phoenix - Dec 14th



## Jay Bell (Nov 5, 2002)

ONE DAY SEMINAR *DECEMBER 14TH* MESA, AZ

The art of Systema embodies the essence of the ancient Slavic martial art traditions.  Hidden for decades during the Soviet era, and developed furture by elite Special Operations Units within the Russian Spetsnaz (special forces), this style of Russian Martial Arts has recently emerged and become available through the experiances of former SOU veterans and instructors.

Systema emphasizes the fluidity and spontaneity required for individuals to develop techniques from their own natural body movement.  The basic principles within The System allow the ordinary person to adapt to any self-defense situation.  Shock absorption, relaxation, posture, breathing and constant motion are amoung the underlying factors that determine a successful outcome to a violent confrontation.  Therefore, pre-arranged techniques are not stressed.  The goal is to develop an intuitive system of movements for each individual through a process of self-discovery.  What results is something that lasts a lifetime and beyond.

Join us for one day of intensive training in the principles of traditional Russian self-defense, which will include:


Mass Attack
Knife Defense
Close Protection
Strikes and Evasion
Confined Movement
Strength / Conditioning

*NO EXPERIANCE NECESSARY*

Seminar will be conducted by certified instructors under Vladimir Vasiliev, former SOU Instructor and Head Representative of Systema in the Americas.

Seminar Duration
*6 Hours*, 9AM - 4PM
Space is limited, so register today!
Pay by December 7th and receive a discount.

*Fee includes "The Russian System Guidebook" by Vladimir Vasiliev*

Contact Information
Systema Southwest
602.793.9399
seminars@systema.us

For pricing and schedule please visit:
www.therussiansystem.com
www.systema.us


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 6, 2002)

Sounds like it will be a fun time!


----------

